# PID-Regler in codesys über vb.net



## Canler (15 April 2010)

Hi,

ich versuche zur Zeit eine Visualisierung mit vb.net für ein bestehendes Codesys Programm.

Die Anforderung lautet die Veränderung der PID-Werte zu übertragen.

Ich habe bereits CANopen integriert und kann über dieses auch Telegramme etc versenden (der Empfang funktioniert leider noch nicht zu 100%)

Die Frage lautet nun hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit dieser Thematik bzw. diesem Problem?

Gruß


----------

